# patent finish



## Pegasillo

Hallo everybody!

Vendrá un día en que no tenga una pregunta... ¡no es hoy! 

¿*Patent finish* puede ser un *acabado lúcido*?
He visto que existe patent leathered finish (de charol), pero no creo que se adapte al siguiente contexto, como no hay cueros...:

Rigid, lightweight translucent and transparent panels for vertical applications such as sliding panels and doors. This collection offers superior structural capabilities and improved flammability performance. Two core versions are offered, twinwall and honeycomb in five different styles and over 10,000 colors. The panels are composed of Varia Ecoresin®, a polyester based clear hard polymer as outer surfaces and a polycarbonate core, and at least 24% pre-consumer recycled material. (...). Finishes include *patent*, sandstone, patina, hammered and supermatte.

Mi intento:

Paneles rígidos y ligeros translúcidos y transparentes para aplicaciones verticales tales como paneles y puertas correderas. Esta colección ofrece capacidades estructurales superiores y un mejor rendimiento de inflamabilidad. Se ofrecen dos versiones del núcleo, de doble pared (‘twinwall’) y apanalado, en cinco estilos diferentes y más de 10000 colores. Los paneles están compuestos por superficies exteriores en Varia Ecoresin®, un polímero rígido y transparente basado en poliéster, y por un núcleo de policarbonato; en conjunto, se usa una cantidad mínima del 24% de material reciclado pre-consumo. (...).  Los acabados posibles son *lúcido*, de arenisca, patinado, martillado y súper-mate.

Cualquier ayuda será muy agradecida.

¡Saludos!


----------



## araceli

¿Podría ser brillante?
Lúcido no me suena para nada.
Saludos.


----------



## Pegasillo

araceli said:


> ¿Podría ser brillante?
> Lúcido no me suena para nada.
> Saludos.


Hola Araceli,

En efecto podría ser, aunque lo habitual para *brillante* sería utilizar *gloss*; con este sentido es la primera vez que me topo con* patent*. De ahí procede mi 'angustiosa' duda... 
Entonces _lúcido_ ya es descartado 100%.

¡Muchas gracias por tu intervención!

Un saludo.


----------



## Peter P

Acabado de charol sería el término que yo utilizaría.
Saludos.
Peter P.


----------



## Pegasillo

Bueno, el texto ya está entregado, pero... me sorprende mucho que se pueda utlizar "acabado de charol" para artículos tales como los paneles de puertas correderas. ¿Estás seguro? Yo pensaba que el charol solo se usaba para cuero y cosas por ese estilo...


----------



## Peter P

Es que la forma en que está utilizada la palabra es un símil comparando el acabado como en el charol, superficie bien lisa y brillante. Es cuestión de estilo de redacción con palabras que provoquen la atención y atraigan clientes.
Saludos
Peter P.


----------



## araceli

Hola a todos:
Siguiendo con la idea de Peter P. se me ocurrió *acharolado* adj. polished, vanished.
Pegasillo: Sería interesante que nos digas cuál palabra pusiste para patent, así no nos quedamos con la duda cruel, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Pegasillo

Peter P said:


> Es que la forma en que está utilizada la palabra es un símil comparando el acabado como en el charol, superficie bien lisa y brillante. Es cuestión de estilo de redacción con palabras que provoquen la atención y atraigan clientes.
> Saludos
> Peter P.


Sí, bajo el supuesto de un uso "cautivador" de las palabras, la cosa tendría cierto sentido.
¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

Un saludo.

P


----------



## Pegasillo

araceli said:


> Hola a todos:
> Siguiendo con la idea de Peter P. se me ocurrió *acharolado* adj. polished, vanished.
> Pegasillo: Sería interesante que nos digas cuál palabra pusiste para patent, así no nos quedamos con la duda cruel, gracias.
> Saludos.


Araceli, al final acabé utilizando la tuya: *brillante*. El sentido era seguramente aquél, aunque no me cuadraba el término patent en el contexto de la frase. No quise arriesgarme con construcciones excesivamente fantasiosas, pues no soy un nativo de habla hispana...

Tu última sugerencia también es muy eficaz, ¡*acharolado* me parece una óptima idea! 

¡Mil gracias!

Ciao!


----------



## Peter P

Me quedo con la de araceli, *acharolado*.


----------



## araceli

Gracias a ambos, saludos.


----------

